# Give me a break



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Every woman has to shave their legs...It's not a task I tend to enjoy. Well, today was a very unlucky day for me. Be forewarned, I'm getting detailed.

I shaved 3" off my leg. It bled a LOT!!!!! Pouring out. Right above my ankle bone. It was so bad that I could see the skin inside my razor. I pulled it out!! 3 huge clumps of my skin, inside this razor...I almost threw up. 3 bandaids and the blood is still seeping out the bottom. 

I'd use Nair but that burns me. I'd use that Smooth Away stuff but that crap doesn't work. So, I'm stuck with the old razor/cream method and these are the thanks my legs give me...

YUCK!:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

OUCH that sucks. I can't remember the last time I cut my legs shaving. I use mens mach 3 though, what are you using?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I hate shaving with a passion. I tried a home wax kit once but my hair is so dark and thick it didn't get all the hair and left me with welts, I looked like I had hives. 

Sucks being a girl sometimes. At least we don't have to shave our faces though...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I refuse to shave my legs. I don't wear dresses or shorts so I don't have to worry about looks. Like I would realy worry about how I look anyways ......not. If you don't like how I look don't look at me.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

Have you tried Nads??? lol... it's like waxing except it's not hot and its just like this sticky syrup stuff.. after you rip it off, you can reapply the cloth strip and keep ripping until the stickiness is gone. Only thing with pulling the hair out is you have to learn to get used to it and also it lasts a lot longer . And also do it after a hot shower when you're pores are more open! less pain...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its good to be a man..........................Its good to be king!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nads is the edible one right? I have never tried it. I have trouble spending money on something that I am not sure will work...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh jeeze! Thats always the spot OUCH!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, I always get myself in that area, but I've never gotten myself that bad. Ooooh, I winced reading your story....you poor thing, gosh that's gotta hurt!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Nads is the edible one right? I have never tried it. I have trouble spending money on something that I am not sure will work...


yup nads is the edible one..lmao iv tried it just cos my brother deared me to..:hammer::hammer:..and knowing me i actually did it...it was alright kinda had a lil bit of a honey taste..

OUCH! i hate doing that spot...
iv just brought myself a new razor its the latest one out from schick...its really good, its got this skin moisturizing soap around the blade so you don't need to use shaving cream or soap etc..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I will stick with the venus, minimal nicking and seems to do the job.


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

I have pale, sensitive skin and original non-disposable Venus is the only thing that doesn't rip up my legs. I used it with dove bar soap and i never get nicked or razor burn, I'm pretty quick and sloppy about it, too. You should try it.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i feel lucky cause i dont did my leg for like 6month add still i dont see hairs ^^ (never shaved it, i use nair, my mom told me my hair will turn black if i shave)
there sure is some blond duvet ( im blond so i not really have hair)
french girl with no hair ! yay! hahaha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gillette Mach 3 here too! My hair is so thick and course...women's razors don't work for me... and anything electric is a joke! I can get by with using soap b/c I use the Tone w/Cocoa Butter.. it's a liquid soap, and it moisturizes my skin real good, and i do it in the shower, scalding hot water... makes me feel very clean! I pluck my eyebrows before getting in the shower and scrub my face really good with the St Ive's Apricot Scrub Medicated variety b/c I have a greasy face. Funny thing, for my face to be so oily, I still have to use cocoa butter lotion b/c I have dry patches on my face. I hate shaving, and lately, I've been lazy and didn't feel like all the bending over in the shower, plus I'm starting to lactate already... ugh, so it's been about 2 months since I shaved. I got a little bit of energy this past weekend, so I broke out the dog clippers and did a quick buzz to knock down the majority of it. LOL!


----------

